# Moral dilemma



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

On Sat. we just pulled into our driveway when a couple walked up to our car and asked if we could drive them to the hospital. We asked what happened and they said that he was working at this house number and he hurt his foot and can't walk. We offered to call the ambulance but they refused insisting that we drive them.

So a few bells quickly rang:

1) if he was working on a house, wouldn't the owner help him?

2) why didn't they want an ambulance if he can't walk?

Anyway, after quick thinking we decided we couldn't help them b/c one, their story seemed shady and more importantly, our kids were with us so we put their safety first.

So was our decision not to help justified? Or should we have helped them? I felt so bad, but we really couldn't take any chances. What would you have done?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 14, 2006)

no way would i let a strange person in my car. You did the right thing, offered to call an ambulance.

I'd rather stay alive and feel guilty, than be raped, mugged or killed.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 14, 2006)

you did the right thing, imo.. you don't want to put your kids in any potentially dangerous situation...

You never know if he refused the ambulance to save 50$ or for another reason.. but you offered to call, and he refused.. there's really nothing more you could do without feeling unsafe.. so there's no need to feel guilty at all


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't blame you one bit! Sounds shady to me, too. You did the right thing.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

ok, that makes me feel better. thanks guys!

and oh, i put this in the wrong forum! mods, you can move this to the mut advice corner if it's more appropriate there.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 14, 2006)

I think you did the right thing. I wouldn't drive someone who insisted. They could have had the ambulance come and bandage up the foot but refused hospital transportation. And you are right...if he got hurt while working on someone else's house...why didn't they call from there?

I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 14, 2006)

You definitely did the right thing. Their story sounded extremely fishy plus there were other options available to them.

I remember years ago stopping at the grocery store on the way home from a 2nd shift job and 3 teenagers approached me asking for a ride home. I didn't know them and refused to take them home. I may be coldhearted but they were able to find a way to the store they should have thought about finding a way home. They were also exactly two blocks from the cab station.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 14, 2006)

it's absolutely not you to blame. The best thing you could do to help must be calling ambulance for them. And it's right you need to put your kid's safety first. SO don't feel bad. You was so rite.


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

hersh, you and your husband did the right thing. you offered to call the ambulence for them and they refused. if he was truly hurt, he would have wanted you and your husband to call for help. that seems pretty fishy to me.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* you did the right thing, imo.. you don't want to put your kids in any potentially dangerous situation... You never know if he refused the ambulance to save 50$ or for another reason..

Ambulance rides are more like $500, not $50! Especially if you don't have health insurance. You are totally right in not helping this person. I think your intuition kicked in for a reason. I wouldn't feel bad about it.


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 14, 2006)

We would have done the same thing in your situation. I think you did the right thing, the story does seem kind of shady and they are strangers... A lotta crazy people out there nowadays!


----------



## LuckyMe (Aug 14, 2006)

I would have done the exact same thing. If they did not want the ambulance do to money, I many have offered to call a taxi but you are alive and posting today because of you instinct. Oprah always says "People, go with your instinct", she was saying that to a person who had been kidnapped and raped for like 5 days because she did not follow her instinct.


----------



## mguk (Aug 14, 2006)

you did the right thing. Don't worry over it.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with the rest..if your gut is telling you to beware...It might be something such as going to sue the owner for a not so bad injury..or something worse...You just never know with people..


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* you did the right thing, imo.. you don't want to put your kids in any potentially dangerous situation... You never know if he refused the ambulance to save 50$ or for another reason.. but you offered to call, and he refused.. there's really nothing more you could do without feeling unsafe.. so there's no need to feel guilty at all





ditto!


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 14, 2006)

You did the right thing. There is no way I would put my family in danger. It sounds too suspicious to me.


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 15, 2006)

That story sounds shady. I would have done the exact same thing in your situation.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds shady to me too!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 15, 2006)

Yep, I think you did the right thing too. It does sound pretty shady, and with the kids in the car, I wouldn't have taken the chance either. Good call!


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* On Sat. we just pulled into our driveway when a couple walked up to our car and asked if we could drive them to the hospital. We asked what happened and they said that he was working at this house number and he hurt his foot and can't walk. We offered to call the ambulance but they refused insisting that we drive them.
So a few bells quickly rang:

1) if he was working on a house, wouldn't the owner help him?

2) why didn't they want an ambulance if he can't walk?

Anyway, after quick thinking we decided we couldn't help them b/c one, their story seemed shady and more importantly, our kids were with us so we put their safety first.

So was our decision not to help justified? Or should we have helped them? I felt so bad, but we really couldn't take any chances. What would you have done?

you did the right thing, don't sweat it. If he was really hurt he would have accepted the ambulance ride. That story sounds all kind of shady to me. Besides, your kiddos were with you, so you have to be extra careful.


----------



## Angie2006 (Aug 15, 2006)

You absolutely did the right thing considering your children were in the car! It's a damn shame we can't even help people these days for fear of being hurt.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think you are completely justified in what you did!! Besides, when my husband goes to work on something, I don't go with him!! I mean, why would his wife be just hanging around while he's working on someone else's house. Of course, I'm not saying that people don't do that, but it would have been just one more thing to kind of make me wonder, I guess. I think it's just one of those things that when I first read it, it seemed kinda weird. And another thing is if he's working on someone's house other than his own, how did he get there without a car? Okay geez...I didn't mean to play detective!! LOL Anyway, to stop my rambling, I think you did the right thing and you shouldn't feel bad about it.


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 15, 2006)

you did a right thing and you should think about that anymore its a 21 centure people have cell phone they should call an ambulance


----------



## LilDee (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* Ambulance rides are more like $500, not $50! Especially if you don't have health insurance. You are totally right in not helping this person. I think your intuition kicked in for a reason. I wouldn't feel bad about it. oh wow! really?? here they're 50$.. i only know this cos i got to chat with my paramedic when he offered me a free ride home from the hospital (after the accident)..

he's like, yeah it's so dumb.. sometimes these rich people don't want to have to drive in traffic or take the bus, so they call an ambulance, pay 50$ and then walk away from the hospital and head off into town.. and they can't refuse service!!

talk about abusing the system! (off topic, i know, sorry)


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 15, 2006)

You definitely did the right thing and shouldn't feel guilty at all.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* You absolutely did the right thing considering your children were in the car! It's a damn shame we can't even help people these days for fear of being hurt. yeah, it is a shame.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 15, 2006)

You did the right thing. Simply offering to call an ambulance for them was helping. Besides, like you said, you've got your kids to think about.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 15, 2006)

i agree, you did the right thing something sounds really fishy,and you had your children with you and thats your # 1 priority you did try to help in other ways but they refused so dont feel bad, feel glad your safe and your familys safe .


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 15, 2006)

I say you did the right thing. Considering the amount of loonies out there these days! Not to mention, I would put that in the same category as hitch hiking, and that's just not safe. I definitely think you did the right thing


----------



## lynnda (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I don't blame you one bit! Sounds shady to me, too. You did the right thing. I agree totally you definately did the right thing!!!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 15, 2006)

You really did the right thing! If they didn't want you to call the ambulance, it's not your fault!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 15, 2006)

i completely agree with everyone, you did the right thing. you and your family's safety comes first!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 15, 2006)

You totally did the right thing. I think if they were in desperate need of help they would have accepted your offer to call the ambulance. That was some quick thinking on you and your husbands part, because I think a lot of times in those kind of situations people feel obligated and really put on the spot.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with the rest. What was their rush anyway? It seamed that they were more concerned to get in your car then getting helped.


----------



## Cassalou (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree you did the right thing. As someone else said, it's a shame that we can't help people these days without having to consider our own personal safety.





Unfortunately there are some people out there who prey on others good intentions, I read once that Ted Bundy used to frequently approach girls with feigned injuries (broken arm/leg) and ask for their assistance to help find a lost puppy.....





If something didn't feel right with the situation then you absolutely made the right decision


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* You absolutely did the right thing considering your children were in the car! It's a damn shame we can't even help people these days for fear of being hurt. Damn Straight, sister. Well, we can, I just think we have to be careful, and listen to our instincts, as everyone has said. I've helped out many, many strangers..one time a woman walking in the rain with a baby. The poor litle babe threw up all over the back seat of my hubby-at-the-time's new car....Bwa ha ha!!..



I will not let fear stop me from helping others...
*However.*...pinkbundles..something like this happened to me once. It was also a *foot injury* situation..with one person limping..Why is it often *foot injuries*? Remember ladies, Ted Bundy walking around on crutches???? And I was *alone* at the time, in a fairly isolated corner of a large parking lot. My instinct bells and Fear Reaction went off too, for some reason. They gave some lame story about getting hurt (2 guys mind you). Well, Crazy instinct kicked in , and I for some reason, immediately (and very falsely) identified myself as a doctor. I said "I'm a doctor..what happened? I can assess your injuries...." At which point these two guys TOOK OFF RUNNING. I was shaking like a leaf as I thought about what they might have been up to. I even went home and called the police, gave them discriptions and everything...so you totally did the right thing by getting out of there with your children ASAP. IMO, you were even brave/kind enough to engage in a discussion about the ambulance possibility with them. You made the right decisoin, and know, that if these people were really hurt, they prob. were able to make it to a doctor/hospital without you guys. Have you thought about calling your local cops to report these people? I don't know what the population of your town is, but it might be important, in case these folks were not really hurt and try to do this again.

I'm glad you and your children are ok..


----------



## Shelley (Aug 21, 2006)

You did the right thing, always go by your gut instinct. Their story sounds shady.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* oh wow! really?? here they're 50$.. i only know this cos i got to chat with my paramedic when he offered me a free ride home from the hospital (after the accident)..

he's like, yeah it's so dumb.. sometimes these rich people don't want to have to drive in traffic or take the bus, so they call an ambulance, pay 50$ and then walk away from the hospital and head off into town.. and they can't refuse service!!

talk about abusing the system! (off topic, i know, sorry)

My sister took one when she didn't have health insurance, and it was close to $500. I didn't know it was that cheap anywhere else!


----------



## Annia (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe you did the right thing.. it's probably something I would have done. The story sounded suspicious, I agree.

And he hurt his foot, it wasn't life threatening, an ambulance would have suffice.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 21, 2006)

You did the right thing hun, your children and family come first so I think you made the best decision!!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 22, 2006)

You did the right thing!!! The situation sounded suspicious to me!!!

You had your family with you - you did the right thing by putting their safety first!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks everyone for all your support! you guys rock!


----------

